# Dorschrute



## Herki-fisht (9. April 2014)

Heyjo Leute

ich brauche euch mal wieder, denn es geht um eine Dorschrute für Fehmarn.
(Mai diesen Jahres -2015-)

Ich fahre demnächst dorthin um ein wenig Dorsche zu ärgern und brauch dafür folgendes:
-Pilkrute 2,70m -150 g wg
-Salzwasserfeste Rolle mit ca 0,25 er Schnur oder so

Mein Preislimit liegt bei ca *100 €,*...

Ich denke ihr bekommt das hin und schonmal danke im voraus

[Die Rute ist zum Pilken auf dem Boot]


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Moin... 

Ich habe mir letzte Woche die Cormoran Black Master Spin 2,70 m 50 - 180 g Wurfgewicht zugelegt. Von ersten Eindruck bin ich erstmal voll zufrieden. Am WE gehts endlich nach Laboe zum testen für 3 Tage... Die gibts auf Ebay für 41,00 EUR im Angebot von Ulli-Dulli glaub ich... 

Rolle habe ich die Penn Fierce 5000- bin mit der Rolle ganz zufrieden... Hab die aber schon 3 Jahre... 

LG Raubfschfreak125 |wavey:

Achja und als Schnur habe ich mir die 0,15 mm 9 kg Tragkraft Power Pro drauf spulen lassen, reicht für Ostsee völlig aus...


----------



## peiner freak (9. April 2014)

*AW: Dorschrute*

wofür soll die rute denn sein  ? (brandung,pilken,schleppen,naturk.)


----------



## Herki-fisht (2. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Jo Leute jetzt seid ihr noch einmal gefragt da ich mir immer noch nicht eine Pikrute gekauft habe...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Such mal auf Ebay  nach " Cormoran Black Star" oder nach dem Verkäufer  "hobbymarktcom"
Da solltest Du deine Rute finden... Als Rolle ne 260/360er  Penn Slammer und als Schnur ne gelbe 9KG Power Pro.... sollte alles zusammen für "ca" 100€ zu bekommen sein. ..


----------



## Herki-fisht (3. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Danke für deine Antwort... die Penn Slammer gefällt mir echt gut allerdings die Rute nicht so...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Meinst Du das Dir die Cormoran  Ruten nicht gefallen? 
Das sind wirklich gute Ruten,welche bei Ebay jetzt günstig  verkauft werden, da es Vorjahr bzw. Vorvorjahres Modelle sind. Die Ruten hatten damals einen Verkaufspreis  jenseits der 100€. Solltest Du vielleicht nochmal einen Blick drauf werfen!!! Mehr Rute bekommst Du zur Zeit für das Geld nicht! ...


----------



## Ulli3D (3. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen auf Fehmarn solltest Du mit einer 80g max. 100 g Rute auskommen. Macht auch mehr Spaß.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen auf Fehmarn solltest Du mit einer 80g max. 100 g Rute auskommen. Macht auch mehr Spaß.


das stimmt. ...wenn...ja wenn die Rute auch REALE 80 bis 100 gr.  Köder verträgt! Daher ja auch mein Verweis auf die Black Star Ruten... da wird unter anderem  ne 2,70er mit 40-125gr. WG für nen richtig schlanken Taler angeboten. .. Geile Rute die 98% aller Situationen auf der Ostsee abdeckt...


----------



## Herki-fisht (4. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Klar Gefällt mir die Marke Cormoran ich selbst angle sogar sehr gerne mit Ruten von Cormoran allerdings gefällt mir die rute nicht so...
Hier ein paar vorschläge an Ruten:
http://www.angelplatz.de/ZEBCO_2_70m_Cool_Light_Pilk_50_130g--az0267
http://www.angelplatz.de/WFT_N_C_Senso_Pilk_20_120g_2_70m--ay0177
http://www.zesox.de/Zielfisch/Salzw...d-272-80-120g-Light-Pilk-2-70m-Angelrute.html
http://www.zesox.de/Marken/D-A-M/D-A-M-Steelpower-Red-Predator-2-85M-50-130G-Angelrute.html

Und hier eine Rolle die mir echt gut gefällt:
http://www.angelplatz.de/Mitchell_REEL_Avocet_SALT_IV_4000_FD--rum170?referer=affilinet&publisher=724775 
-->  Die rolle gefällt mir, weil ich sehr gute erfahrungen mit Mitchell gemacht habe und selber zwei Rollen von der Avocet serie habe...

Antwortet vlt. mal wenn ihr zufällig mit irgendeiner rute von denen Erfahrung habt


----------



## Ulli3D (4. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Als Rolle kann ich Dir diese empfehlen, hab sie selbst im Einsatz auf der Ostsee gehabt und werde sie auch diesen Mai wieder mitnehmen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Du meinst Dir gefällt die Optik der  Cormoran  Black Star nicht?
Ok, dann kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen... alle Ruten die Du verlinkt hast können sowohl vom Blank als auch von der Ausstattung und dem Rutengewicht nicht mit der Black Star mithalten!!... ausser der Mitchell sind das alles "Schrottteile"!!...


----------



## Ulli3D (4. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Dann werfe ich mal eine andere Rute n den Ring:
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Dam-Steelpower-Red-Pilk

in 270 oder wers kürzer mag in 240 mit 40 -170 g WG.


----------



## Herki-fisht (4. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Du meinst Dir gefällt die Optik der  Cormoran  Black Star nicht?
> Ok, dann kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen... alle Ruten die Du verlinkt hast können sowohl vom Blank als auch von der Ausstattung und dem Rutengewicht nicht mit der Black Star mithalten!!... außer der Mitchell sind das alles "Schrottteile"!!...


*Nein* das stimmt nicht mir gefällt die Rute zwar allerdings gefällt mir das Wurfgewicht von der Rute nicht und ich finde auch keine 2.70 Rute mit ca. 150g WG... Und es stimmt auch auf gar kein Fall dass die Rute Optisch nicht schön ist ... sie ist bildhübsch <3





Ulli3D schrieb:


> Dann werfe ich mal eine andere Rute n den Ring:
> http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Dam-Steelpower-Red-Pilk
> 
> in 270 oder wers kürzer mag in 240 mit 40 -170 g WG.


 diese Rute habe ich bereits verlinkt in einer anderen Ausführung... Mir gefällt die Rute auch sehr gut...



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Als Rolle kann ich Dir diese empfehlen, hab sie selbst im Einsatz auf der Ostsee gehabt und werde sie auch diesen Mai wieder mitnehmen.


Bei der rolle hast du recht die ist sieht auch recht gut aus. Auch die Technischen Daten sind ziemlich gut.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Ok... ein letztes mal... such mal auf Ebay nach dem Verkäufer  " hobbymarktcom " 
Dann filtert du seine angebotenen Artikel auf Angelgeräte. .. da findest du dann ne ganze menge Black star Ruten ... u.a auch mindestens 2 Ruten in 2.70 mit 40-120gr.WG
...


----------



## Herki-fisht (4. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Ahh oke habe es jetzt gefunden danke die Rute gefällt mir... mal sehen ob ich mir jetzt eine kaufe oder ob ich noch warte. Aber ich glaube dass ich mir solch ein Schnäppchen nicht entgehen lassen kann.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Traumhaft! !.. dann hat es ja noch geklappt. ... denke du solltest jetzt zuschlagen!!
Wer weiß wann da sonst einer über das Schnäppchen stolpert!!


----------



## Ghost Rider (4. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

damit noch ein bisschen Abwechslung ins Spiel kommt...ich fische diese Rute....finde sie vollkommen ausreichend für die Ostsedorsche...dazu eine Penn Slammer 360:m

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Light-Pilkru...e353ee&pid=100204&rk=5&rkt=28&sd=360618135972


----------



## Herki-fisht (4. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Danke aber ich glaube ich bleibe bei der Cormoran. Muss aber erst noch auf zustimmung von meinem (Guid /leiter) warten...
Kann nämlich sein dass er noch was hat...


----------



## Herki-fisht (6. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

letzte frage,...
Wie sieht es mit rollen aus, kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? |wavey:


----------



## Ruti Island (6. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Penn Slammer oder Spinfisher


----------



## Herki-fisht (6. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Leider zu teuer :/


----------



## Forellenfriedel (14. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

was wäre denn dein budget? 

ich war erst einmal aufm dorschkutter und hatte da meine spro rock tuff body dabei ... alu gehäuse, beständige arbeitsmühle#6
die gibts im 50 eu bereich... musst mal googeln


----------



## Herki-fisht (14. März 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Hey danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe mir allerdings heute eine Rute und Rolle Gekauft...


----------



## mosek1899 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Hallo,
ich hänge auch gerade an einer Dorschkombo. Ich habe mir jetzt nach vielen Lesen von  Berichten eine Rute von DAM gekauft. Ist die DAM Steelpower Red Shad & Pilk in 2,40m Länge, mit einem angegebenen Wurfgewicht von 40-170 Gramm. Als Rollen habe ich mir die Penn Slammer 360 mit ner 15er geflochtenen PowerPro in gelb und ne Spro Salt Arc 740 mit ner grünen 15er Power Pro. 

Nun meine Frage, Ist die Rute tauglich oder doch eher umtauschen in ne andere?

Gruß Ronald


----------



## Ulli3D (8. April 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Die Rute ist OK und ob man jetzt 2,40 oder 2,70 m nimmt ist reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*



mosek1899 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hänge auch gerade an einer Dorschkombo. Ich habe mir jetzt nach vielen Lesen von  Berichten eine Rute von DAM gekauft. Ist die DAM Steelpower Red Shad & Pilk in 2,40m Länge, mit einem angegebenen Wurfgewicht von 40-170 Gramm. Als Rollen habe ich mir die Penn Slammer 360 mit ner 15er geflochtenen PowerPro in gelb und ne Spro Salt Arc 740 mit ner grünen 15er Power Pro.
> 
> Nun meine Frage, Ist die Rute tauglich oder doch eher umtauschen in ne andere?
> ...


Kutter? Kleinboot? Ostsee? Nordsee? Norwegen ? Island?
Wo willst du denn fischen und wie?


----------



## mosek1899 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Dorschrute*

Wir wollten uns ein kleines Boot mieten und ein Stück raus auf die Ostsee fahren. Dafür sollte die Kombo gedacht sein.


----------

